# Savannah and Ogeechee Rivers?



## rapid fire (Jul 4, 2015)

Headed down in a few weeks to do some scouting for a gator hunt and want to do a little fishing while I'm there.  What can I fish for in the lower stretches of the Savannah and Ogeechee Rivers?  Thx, Mark


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jul 4, 2015)

I havent been that way for a few years but used to see some decent size Gators up the Ogeechee where it joins the canoochee river by I-95   

The  water up there is more brackish..   I think you wont get much more hen those 8 - 12 inch catfish and some gar and eels up there.  But you can catch a  bunch of them at tide change

. If you head further down the river, below Ft McAlister you can get into trout, reds , founder and shark


----------



## jasper181 (Jul 8, 2015)

I fish the Ogeeechee and have been catching a good number of red breast, blue gill with the occasional bass and crappie. Fishing a black and purple spin dandy with a cricket has been my go to as of late. There are some bass to be caught on the Savannah river but nothing huge. I also gator hunt the Savannah River, my in laws live on the Ogeechee and there are definitely gators but the are wise to the hunt it seems.


----------



## fishtail (Jul 8, 2015)

Take caution, below I-95 and above Ft. Mcallister immediately adjacent the Ogeechee there are several private properties that actually own the waters outside the river channel.  Most are from the colonial period rice plantations ditches, you will be successfully ticketed for trespassing even though you got there by boat.
Fort Stewart owns "what looks like" both sides of the river, it is actually a branch of the swamp that the river floods most of the year. 

In the Savannah River pay attention to the Savannah National Wildlife Refuge boundaries not to mention the State lines.

Even if you get into the very tidal sections of either river fishing with worms on the bottom will catch just about everything.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Jul 8, 2015)

fishtail said:


> Take caution, below I-95 and above Ft. Mcallister immediately adjacent the Ogeechee there are several private properties that actually own the waters outside the river channel.  Most are from the colonial period rice plantations ditches, you will be successfully ticketed for trespassing even though you got there by boat.
> Fort Stewart owns "what looks like" both sides of the river, it is actually a branch of the swamp that the river floods most of the year.
> 
> In the Savannah River pay attention to the Savannah National Wildlife Refuge boundaries not to mention the State lines.
> ...


I hunted with a boy last year and questioned the game warden about that subject and was told that if you can navigate the creek, canal, etc at mean low water that he couldn't write you a ticket as long as you didn't step onto land. Might've just talked to a nicer warden.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Jul 8, 2015)

Meaning tidal marsh


----------

